# My fursona. opinions?



## MCTrade (May 10, 2016)

I recently created my very first fursona. I am brand new to the fandom. Literally a week ago have I decided to call myself a "furry". I want to know how people like my fursona. I am not really an artist. This picture used TONS of reference pictures. any opinions?

He is a cyborg wolf. I wanted to make his past more on the dark side. I am still working on the story behind him.

www.furaffinity.net: CyWolf (My new Fursona) by MCtrade


----------



## Beetblood (May 10, 2016)

I think he looks cool.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 10, 2016)

Awesome.


----------



## drrrlectable (May 10, 2016)

He looks pretty cool ;o I like the colors you used!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 10, 2016)

Personally I would add more metal, but looks good as it is.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 10, 2016)

Reminds me of Perfect Dark from the color scheme.


----------



## Vorelover467 (May 10, 2016)

Cool. As a start to his back story,  it could be that he is a solder, or a test subject to create a super solder.


----------



## MCTrade (May 10, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> Cool. As a start to his back story,  it could be that he is a solder, or a test subject to create a super solder.


That is exactly what I was thinking, but sounds too much like robocop or captain america


----------



## Vorelover467 (May 10, 2016)

Either or him being kinda like a spy.


----------



## MCTrade (May 10, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> Either or him being kinda like a spy.


Thanks for the suggestion I will definitely use your suggestion to be part of the backstory


----------



## cyclingswitch (May 12, 2016)

Very cool. Love the concept.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 12, 2016)

cool, idea and all but just another wolf.


----------



## MCTrade (May 12, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> cool, idea and all but just another wolf.


What can I say. I love wolf's. I did try to make him half cyborg. I think I need to bring that out more.


----------



## cyclingswitch (May 12, 2016)

Can't really fault people for choosing wolves or foxes. If that's what identify with, that's what you identify with. A lot of furries are akin to therianthropes anyway.


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 12, 2016)

I haven't seen any cyborg furries, cool beans!


----------



## Wither (May 12, 2016)

I don't get why people ask other random furries for opinions of their fursona. 
Your opinion is the only one thst matters. You should be capable of forming one, surely. 

Regardless, I'm not into blue. It looks fine nonetheless.


----------



## MCTrade (May 12, 2016)

Wither said:


> I don't get why people ask other random furries for opinions of their fursona.
> Your opinion is the only one thst matters. You should be capable of forming one, surely.
> 
> Regardless, I'm not into blue. It looks fine nonetheless.


I want to know what other people think that's all. Get an opinion from a different point of view.


----------



## MCTrade (May 12, 2016)

lord-bilingual said:


> it might help to give him more robot parts, like robot arms, claws or teeth. or even a protruding metal spine  i think that'd be nifty


That's a good idea I might make a better one with him folding his arms and one side is an exoskeleton.


----------



## Pillownose (May 15, 2016)

you can put an arc reactor in the chest for the power source, that's what I did


----------



## MCTrade (May 15, 2016)

Pillownose said:


> you can put an arc reactor in the chest for the power source, that's what I did


Not a bad idea. Thank you!


----------



## speedactyl (May 15, 2016)

Cool . Thought similar stuff


----------



## gameover (May 16, 2016)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## MCTrade (May 16, 2016)

gameover said:


> Thank you for sharing


----------

